# Impossible de noter les App sur le store



## bertrand b. (25 Novembre 2009)

Petite question : impossible de noter les App du store, j'ai systématiquement un message qui me dit que ça n'a pas abouti, que l'app n'est pas dispo sur le store français. 

J'ai la dernière version d'iTunes sous snow, j'ai essayer de fermer ma session, de la réouvrir, de changer de pays tout ça tout ça ... mais rien n'y fait. 

Une idée ? J'ai fais une recherche sur google sans rien trouver la dessus ...

Merci

B.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Euuhh tente une petite restauration de ton iPhone (ou iPod Touch).
Tes articles ont évidemment été achetés sur le Store français ?


----------

